# Side link adjuster



## Rattletrap52 (Apr 6, 2021)

Need to find a side link adjuster for kioti 3510. Needs fork at both ends. The smaller fork is angled. All the ones I'm finding have a ball joint instead of the small fork. (Picture)


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Rattletrap, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below is a link to a number of Kioti's listed in salvage. Maybe you'll get lucky and find what you are looking for. I suppose trying to get a part through your Kioti dealer is hopeless? 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/manufacturer/kioti


----------

